# I have a



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"Toad" and I am not to happy about it.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I assume you don't mean a small amphibian that mostly lives on dry land with warts that eats bugs??K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

why not? I saw one scamper across our bottom porch step the other day. They eat nasty bugs and generally don't hurt anything, Some folks provide homes for them by turning their flower pots unside down...perhaps you have a welcoming yard for them!!!







Unless this word has some underground other meaning....hmmmm, better go ask my teens....




























------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So sorry to hear that Eric. Here have a tissue........







BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

er.....eric?? a toad? here on my rock, they hop all over the creation and especially at night, you can find them all over the roads, in my yard, etc. sometimes it's hard not to run them over with your car....but i'm sad that you are not happy.







*hugs*


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotro, you could run my toad over with your car.







I have a frog in my throat and a toad up my nose. I hate these and this is the first one I have gotten in a while. Oh well this to shall pass.Just for information I think I remember reading about some frog and an antibiotic they could create from it a thousands times stronger then penicillian. I need that frog right now.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Get that pot of soup going Eric. Rest is good to. You remember rest, right? May you be breathing thru that "noad" real soon. Feel Better. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

OK, Just call me too late for dinner and a quarter short of a dollar, and a few degrees off magnetic north.....sorry you are not feeling well....get better soon!







~ M*


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

oh eric.....shall i make a hot pot of miso soup for you with lots of tofu? it's a cure all.







cookies4marilyn, me too! i was totally all foam, no beer, and not the shiniest coin in the fountain that time....that darn eric. hehe! take care all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"In this life you can be oh so smart, or oh so pleasant, I was smart for the first thirty five years, but I recommend plesant. You can quote me on that"Jimmy Stewart in "Harvey"I like your quips.







Lotro, "I feel cured"!







Through that frog in there and it would be the cure all. LOL------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,Hoping your feeling better real soon, rest up and take good care of yourself.Strange I haven't had a frog or toad since getting my severe IBS 14 months ago - perhaps I'm onto something







Take care,Clair


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Eric..We should have a toad party as I also have a hacking hairy toad with warts on. I've had it for ten days now and it won't go away. Anyone know any spells to get rid of toads?Jane


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Jane, maybe you can get Tim to put in a good word with Miz Cleo for a spell???? She recently put the "chickenfoot" voodoo spell on Tim and he's been kinda laying low???














Good luck, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am actually begining to do better I am happy to say.Jane, I hope yours fades fast now.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I know how you feel! I'm a bit under the weather, too. Yeah, like a toad up my nose and into my sinuses. The frog in my throat hopped away, though. Hope you feel better soon!


----------

